# Air bubbles in hot water supply.



## Sexyplumbergirl (Nov 28, 2008)

Over the past month very small air bubbles have started to show up in the hot water of all faucets in the home, and it appears that the air bubbles are increasing. The hot water appears to be a murky white colour. When left in a glass the air bubbles disappear and the water turns clear.... Any suggestions...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

